#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 音樂會OwO

## 翔風狼獥獥

嗚嘎....最近2個禮拜..獥有4場音樂會XD  (不知道哪隻狼參加那麼多團吼!?)

分別如下:

1. (高雄市教師管絃樂團 )
時間：100年1月21日星期五
地點:中油楠梓總廠 (捷運 世運站 約1分鐘到達中油西門) 

2. (高雄市教師管絃樂團 )
時間:100年1月22日星期六 
地點: 屏東市藝術館 (大同高中旁) 

3.(*高市交附設青少年管樂團)
時間:100年1月29日星期六
地點:高雄的音樂館

4.(高市交青少年管弦樂團)
時間:100年1月30日星期日
地點:高雄文化中心至德堂 (忘了XD (踹

*高市交為"高雄市立交響樂團"的簡稱



請各位大大們捧場嚕><





> 文章分類錯誤，協助歸類    
> by全域管理員  奇奇 2011/08/22

----------


## fwiflof

為什麼都是高雄啦~~~~~~~QQ(大哭)
我很想去我好想去啦！！！
來中部啊！快來中部啦~~~~
好吧，沒辦法參加那小獥就麻煩你錄音了(踹飛)
加油喔~~~~一定會圓滿成功的~~~~~~

----------


## 闇影龍

> 為什麼都是高雄啦~~~~~~~QQ(大哭)
> 我很想去我好想去啦！！！
> 來中部啊！快來中部啦~~~~
> 好吧，沒辦法參加那小獥就麻煩你錄音了(踹飛)
> 加油喔~~~~一定會圓滿成功的~~~~~~


第五...你還能說  為什麼在高雄....

但是某龍只能黯然的說  :jcdragon-lines:  

為何是在台灣拉  :jcdragon-ahh:  

迷:外島獸

----------


## 野狼1991

喔喔~青管耶!了不起(拍肩
可惜1991大學之後就決心要脫離樂團了(何?
不然我們或許可以聯屬一下
一起來巡迴聯合演出XD

高雄阿...真的好遙遠阿(望
正好與我昰彼端(誤


不過還是先祝
表演圓滿成功!
奏一場沒有委恨的表演XD
加油吧!!!

表演時常常會有小意外(尤其是當日音色問題
,縱使表演沒有大問題地結束,但心中依然會有悔恨XD
覺得沒有把最好的自己表現出來XD


其實現在看到別人在玩樂團我還是會想回去ˊˋ"

----------


## 狼尹

要是在台北那有多好((炸

家裡有門禁不能單獨過夜和遠行=  =

因為不能去所以給你精神上的支持XD

總之加油囉~

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

> 為什麼都是高雄啦~~~~~~~QQ(大哭)
> 我很想去我好想去啦！！！
> 來中部啊！快來中部啦~~~~
> 好吧，沒辦法參加那小獥就麻煩你錄音了(踹飛)
> 加油喔~~~~一定會圓滿成功的~~~~~~


謝謝第五(?)姐(還是叫幽姐比較習慣=w=)
嘎!?怎麼錄音嘎><




> 為何是在台灣拉  
> 
> 迷:外島獸


外島也沒有辦法嚕><  總不能叫獥到外島表演吧




> 喔喔~青管耶!了不起(拍肩
> 可惜1991大學之後就決心要脫離樂團了(何?
> 不然我們或許可以聯屬一下
> 一起來巡迴聯合演出XD
> 
> 高雄阿...真的好遙遠阿(望
> 正好與我昰彼端(誤
> 
> 
> ...


好多獸都離獥好遠QAQ
獥的音樂之路會堅持下去的!!(?)




> 要是在台北那有多好((炸
> 
> 家裡有門禁不能單獨過夜和遠行=  =
> 
> 因為不能去所以給你精神上的支持XD
> 
> 總之加油囉~


謝謝大大的支持~~ (晃尾

----------


## 輪迴

世運站....在台灣...
屏東市....在台灣...
高雄.......在台灣...
高雄文化中心....也在台灣...

為什麼全在台灣(怨  :jcdragon-lines:  

難得是我最愛的管絃樂  :jcdragon-QQ:  
雖然我不能去聽,但祝音樂會圓滿成功  :Very Happy:

----------

